# Leaking toilet???



## frankp (Dec 30, 2016)

I have a toilet in my house that keeps making 5 second of sounds like it's refilling the commode from the tank. Maybe twice an hour this happens. I've tried adjusting the fill levels in the tank but that doesn't seem to have done the trick. Today, working in the basement I could clearly hear the water draining down the drain pipe as well. 

Anyone have any suggestions on what to do to fix this?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

It's the flapper valve or stopper depending on what kind of toilet it is. It's an easy fix. Take a pic of the tank insides with the lid off and I can point it out to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2016)

Either the flapper valve or the lift chain. As Greg says, Show us a picture of what style is in there and we can make some suggestions.

Do you have really hard water? Sometimes lime build up will cause things not to seal and you can reach in and clean the rubber flap. Reason I suggest lift chain is I had one that somehow the chain got flipped over the arm and it wouldn't leave any slack in the chain. you'd walk by and the handle would jiggle causing it to run a moment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 30, 2016)

Pic attached. I've tried adjusting the chain length on the flapper, futzed with the flapper itself, and adjusted the float level??? (The dial on the left with the philips head grooves).


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

Supper easy, it's the red thing on the bottom, it just slips onto 2 tabs, cost less than 5 bucks at home depot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2016)

frankp said:


> Pic attached. I've tried adjusting the chain length on the flapper, futzed with the flapper itself, and adjusted the float level??? (The dial on the left with the philips head grooves).View attachment 119529



The red rubber thing in the bottom center- That's likely your culprit. Turn off the water, flush to drain the tank, remove it and go to the hardware store. It'll either slide up the center tube or the wings will pop off the pivot from what I can see here. If the red part is hard plastic, the rubber piece on the bottom of it should be able to be removed for replacement.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2016)

Also- before you put the new one on, take a rag and scrub the sealing surface just with a wet rag to knock off any buildup of hard water. Don't be too aggressive, just enough to make sure it's clean.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> The red rubber thing in the bottom center- That's likely your culprit. Turn off the water, flush to drain the tank, remove it and go to the hardware store. It'll either slide up the center tube or the wings will pop off the pivot from what I can see here. If the red part is hard plastic, the rubber piece on the bottom of it should be able to be removed for replacement.


It's just a soft rubber flappy thingy, excuse my technical terms, lolo. 2 tabs that it slips on. I buy them in bulk packs for the work toilets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's just a soft rubber flappy thingy, excuse my technical terms, lolo. 2 tabs that it slips on. I buy them in bulk packs for the work toilets.



Wasn't sure, My shop toilet is an older one and the flap was hard plastic with a removable insert for the seal. Ended up refitting to a modern all rubber one since I had to tear everything apart anyways


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

My upstairs main bath toilet has the soft one like he has pictured. My downstairs toilet in the basement has a very strange plunger type stopper, I don't know if I can convert that one yet, I haven't really looked into it but I should as I am sure it trickles down. At least Franks toilet has the new style fill valve, very cheap and easy to replace when the time comes.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 30, 2016)

I'd guess the flapper valve looking at fill level, and your description of water running a couple times an hour. $2 part at most hardware stores. About 2 minutes to replace. Might need a pair of needle nose pliers to hook the chain in the lever at top.

If it's running over the top of the overflow tube, then it's the ballcock, (_fill valve on left_). But that should be a slow steady leak, usually undetectable. You might want to see if the white cover on top is removable and you can take that apart. Nothing in there that'll jump out at you. There is typically a spring in it, but by the time you get screws out to take it apart, all tension is removed. Appears to be a lot of sand in the bottom of the tank, and you may have some sand or gravel in that as well contributing to the problem.

Replace flapper valve, add 6 - 8 drops of food coloring to tank and see if it shows up in the bowl prior to flushing. If it does, then worry about the ballcock. If it doesn't, sit back and wait for someone to flush and ask what's going on with the water in the toilet! Replacing that is pretty simple as well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 30, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> My upstairs main bath toilet has the soft one like he has pictured. My downstairs toilet in the basement has a very strange plunger type stopper, I don't know if I can convert that one yet, I haven't really looked into it but I should as I am sure it trickles down. At least Franks toilet has the new style fill valve, very cheap and easy to replace when the time comes.



Downstairs plunger type typically requires removal of the tank and replacing the drain and overflow tube assembly Greg. Pain in the ass as a rule, because the tanks bolts are usually corroded and impossible to get out. Hacksaw blade without the saw works well, wrap one end with duct tape and go at it. Should be able to find the plungers still they were fairly common at one time.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 30, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's just a soft rubber flappy thingy, excuse my technical terms, lolo. 2 tabs that it slips on.



What Greg said. I have to replace those rubber flapper things every 4 or 5 years, it's about the cheapest and easiest household repair I've had to deal with


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Downstairs plunger type typically requires removal of the tank and replacing the drain and overflow tube assembly Greg. Pain in the ass as a rule, because the tanks bolts are usually corroded and impossible to get out. Hacksaw blade without the saw works well, wrap one end with duct tape and go at it. Should be able to find the plungers still they were fairly common at one time.



Hang on @woodtickgreg - If it's the one that looks like this- They do sell replacement seals for them. This is the one next door I have to replace a seal on about every 12 months due to water here. The little white dodad on top should twist out or unscrew and then the whole assembly lifts off the rod. You can usually avoid complete disassembly. It's a regular part, most places should have it. Just put the new seal on the bottom and reinstall.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Hang on @woodtickgreg - If it's the one that looks like this- They do sell replacement seals for them. This is the one next door I have to replace a seal on about every 12 months due to water here. The little white dodad on top should twist out or unscrew and then the whole assembly lifts off the rod. You can usually avoid complete disassembly. It's a regular part, most places should have it. Just put the new seal on the bottom and reinstall.
> 
> View attachment 119530


Nope its even weirder than that, hang on I'll go get a pic, lol.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nope its even weirder than that, hang on I'll go get a pic, lol.



Think about it, WB has just degenerated into guys taking pictures in the bathroom.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 30, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> My upstairs main bath toilet has the soft one like he has pictured. My downstairs toilet in the basement has a very strange plunger type stopper, I don't know if I can convert that one yet, I haven't really looked into it but I should as I am sure it trickles down. At least Franks toilet has the new style fill valve, very cheap and easy to replace when the time comes.



If that strange one is what I think it is- think twice before replacing- very reliable. I just had to replace ours- had to be over 25 yrs old- I have been here that long and never replaced


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Think about it, WB has just degenerated into guys taking pictures in the bathroom.....


We can fix anything on wood barter, from a broken heart to a toilet!

Here's the downstairs one.



I don't remember ever seeing one with a bracket attached to the tank like this. The valve will be easy to replace, maybe the stopper too.


 
And the upstairs one is like this.


 



 
All this toilet talk has just made me realize I need to upgrade both of my turlets before I have problems. I think a trip to home Depot is in order. I really should get rid of the old school floats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

I know one of them is leaking as the water bill is creeping up and no faucets in the house drip.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> We can fix anything on wood barter, from a broken heart to a toilet!
> 
> Here's the downstairs one.
> View attachment 119532
> ...





woodtickgreg said:


> We can fix anything on wood barter, from a broken heart to a toilet!
> 
> Here's the downstairs one.
> View attachment 119532
> ...



Your upstairs one looks like the one I pictured, just a bit newer, that seal is available. The downstairs one might be more of a challenge. I've never seen one like that. @Mike1950 might know where on parts for that one.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

I think the downstairs one is just a new stopper and rod and I'm good to go. But I also think both toilets could use new valves, they are so inexpensive now why wouldn't I change them. And I'l look into getting a seal for the upstairs one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks like we've got a few potty mouth members on the site...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Hang on @woodtickgreg - If it's the one that looks like this- They do sell replacement seals for them. This is the one next door I have to replace a seal on about every 12 months due to water here. The little white dodad on top should twist out or unscrew and then the whole assembly lifts off the rod. You can usually avoid complete disassembly. It's a regular part, most places should have it. Just put the new seal on the bottom and reinstall.
> 
> View attachment 119530




OMG!!  Are you sure you're going in the right part of the terlet???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Think about it, WB has just degenerated into guys taking pictures in the bathroom.....


I was just thinking the same thing. Such a happening place we trade pictures of the insides of our johnnies. Happy New Year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 30, 2016)

SENC said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Such a happening place we trade pictures of the insides of our johnnies. Happy New Year!


About that wooden toilet seat... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> If that strange one is what I think it is- think twice before replacing- very reliable. I just had to replace ours- had to be over 25 yrs old- I have been here that long and never replaced



AH HAH I KNEW YOU WERE A CLOSET PLUMBER --- its best you come out and face the truth we wont think less of you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Bulb will screw off the bottom of the rod Greg, bulb is all you really need.

True Value $4 - for the master kit, with the rod.

They make a flapper conversion kit for those as well that slides down the overflow tube, if you had one, but they tend to loosen up over time and fail prematurely.

I'm with you, have never seen one with the bracket bolted to the tank in that fashion, and I've worked on a bunch of old toilets in my time. Spent 3 years plumbing on Keesler Air Force base, had everything from mid 1920s when the base was built to 1979 when I left there to deal with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 30, 2016)

Another thing to try is rub a little vaseline along the bottom of the flapper. If it seals and quits leaking then you know the culprit

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------

